# COSI tomorow...(thursday)



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Will be there carpin with my girlfriend and possibly The Dunkle. Will me there mid-day (1-4? maybe longer if we do well). Stop by! We did very well last time....


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey mushi, I work right near there, I might take a walk by and stop by. I met crappielooker, cwcarper and bigchessie there a few times.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

i will be there


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck guys, be sure to wave at Shake and Chopig, They both can see you guys there.


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

hey mushijobah whats up , im the big guy you met sunday night. i was over by there tonight (wed) and they have a big stage set up where you guys were fishing im guessing its for the rib fest. not sure if you can get down there or not. good luck any hows


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah.. good luck down there guys.. i have been chumming up several area by campus to get the fish going as well.. hopefully by the time fall semester comes, i'll be there enjoying the sceneries..


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

hey ak that is a good idea. Just in time for the fall bite also.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

a bite from more than just fish.. i'm hopin'.. heh heh..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

You always are thinking! way to go, a man with a plan!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea enjoy the time down there guys.....should have plenty of people around, since the Jazz and Rib fest is going on this weekend...10 to 1 says they block you guys off..doesnt anyone read the news paper??

AK, i hear ya loud and clear buddy...as ive always said, taking people to spots is fun....until word spreads.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

never been downtown to the ribfest before, so i don't know if they block it off or not.. 
its ok about taking people to spots i fish at.. as long as they don't ruin it for me.. i'm fine with that..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No spots have been ruined. I'm sick of a handful of people being so touchy about "their" spots. Its COSI! The most obvious carp spot ever. If you want to blame people fishing there on anything, guys shouldn't be talking about carp fishing period because it is ADDICTING!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't think anyone is worried about the fishing getting bad down there, however the more people that go down there......the more potential for liter and trouble that could cause us not to beable to park/fish down there.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't bother heading down today or over the next few days. Town and Broad are both blocked, and parking is at a premium.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not even gonna waste my time.. some people just don't get it..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Mush.. Dude I don't think your seeing the big picture..... It can get frustrating when someone spends ALL of their time and money ( we all know who it is) it takes to get a spot like COSI to work as well as it does. It does in fact get "ruined", it is no diffrent than you planting a garden, spending all the time and money it takes to get some primo veggies to grow....and then everyone walks in your yard and starts picking anything and everything they want without so much as pulling a weed. I have been lucky enough to meet and fish with some great people, the first thing I learned was to put back to whatever swim I fish ( And yes I have been taught EVERYTHING I know from AK, so don't hold it against me. lol). Yea it is easy to say that COSI is public and is


> The most obvious carp spot ever.


 But seems strange that as many hours I have put in there ( I have logged every carp and swim I have ever caught or fished) Including over 40 hrs in the 1st 8 days I fished there that I NEVER saw anyone other than the same 3 people that have fished it waaaayyyy before I started fishing there. I'm starting to finally understand SOMETHING that Scott has been writing about.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I dont know about you, but everytime I go carp fishing i spend about 4 bucks if I buy hooks, sinkers, and corn. That is not a lot compared to other types of fishing. To think that another person thinks they are the reason there are carp in that area is kinda silly. I chummed today for 5 minutes and had a swarm of carp vaccuming off the bottom (not at cosi). To think that only OGF guys fish there is also silly. I was there one day and there had to have been 7 different fishing parties along the bank (mid spring) all fishing for carp and cats. People know about cosi...And with carp being one of the most populous fish in ohio, I do not think people will go out of their way to go there. It is more convinience. If you guys are interested in finding new and more productive "swims", there is traveling to be done. If you do not like company when you are fishing, you might want to get off the beaten path a little more than the Columbus Riverfront. Common sense.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats why i rarely fish that area, trust me i fish way more than most and you will never run into me at my best spots...unless you like to walk 1+ miles down deer trails. Dont tell me about finding out of the way spots...i fish them all the time!

Big Chess, not sure what you mean by that, but i'll put it this way....leave "others" personal thoughts about someone to them until you meet me yourself...dont judge by what some others think........theres enough "haters" on this forum already, and most of them do it to belong...but if you've learned something from me, thats great!
Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems to me this area has gotten way to much publicity..Thats why you dont talk about actual locations on the forums.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

This is a public forum and its main purpose is the share informaiton with other anglers. There is no need for a ban on disclosing prime fishing spots, and if people on this forum feel the need to tell others about where they fish its there right. In this country we have certain unalienable rights, the amendmants, the first of which is freedom of speach. I understand that there has to be limits imposed on what topics r discussed on this forum ( i.e. nothing inappropriate) but saying that people r not allow to talk about good place to fish is absurd. The bottom line is we all live in America and in America we r granted the privlidge of being able to say anything we want to. If u dont want to tell someone about your fishing spot that is all fine and dandy like cotton candy. If u r truly so concerned about the publics knowladge or ur precious fishing spots u should move to russia with the other fish facist.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Geez, listen my man...im not complaining about ya all fishing my spots...cause your not. I have fished COSI a handful of times , an event with CAG members and for fun with friends....
I do remember a group of others that have fish the downtown area pretty well for a few years now, and they were rightfully secretive about it...and they caught some VERY nice big commons and Mirrors from areas around there.....now i bet thier glad they did.

I dont really care if you post ever single spot you fish..sell the GPS locations of them...but do not come cryin on this forum once your spots become everyones spots and the fishing goes from great to poor after word gets out...do as you wish...Man you sure can tell the serious ANGLERS from the weekend warriors that call themselfs fisherman, thats for dang sure!! Like kids with a new toy, think its the greatest thing and there the only ones that know how to play it...not knowing some of us have played the game for years and mastered it...shame the youth these days!

Man when does school start again...wish it would hurry up.

Scott


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

BOY I have been fishin over 3/4 of my life. Beat that with a stick ya pistolplayer (hahaha, dunkle).


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Man ya got to love children...they are our future????



Scott


----------



## cypry (Jun 14, 2004)

> Its COSI! The most obvious carp spot ever.


Thats funny...Gotta love the internet.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Correct Craig...the gateway to knowlege...and fishing spots!

Scott


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Big Chess, not sure what you mean by that, but i'll put it this way....leave "others" personal thoughts about someone to them until you meet me yourself...dont judge by what some others think........theres enough "haters" on this forum already, and most of them do it to belong...but if you've learned something from me, thats great!
> 
> 
> > Hey Scott After I wrote it and reread it I was wondering if it came off the wrong way. I will admit I have heard ALOT of stuff about you but on the other hand I have never met you. I like to think I give everyone at least 1 chance and sometimes even 2. lol Hate to drop names but.....I know when AK is tired or grouchy or just plain mean he can be a bear but at the sametime, at anytime, no matter what I would do anything in the world for the guy! I would like to share a bank with you sometime if only to finally meet you and know who the heck I'm talking to! ( not to mention i can bring my gps and start making some cash on the side) lol I'm gonna send you a pm because I want to run a few things past you about your swims, believe it or not we may have been in the same areas for diffrent reasons lol Until we actually meet and I get to make a judgement for myself I will try to keep an open mind. BUT I will have to say.... I know it may be just confidence but dude......reading some of your posts makes me think you have got the biggest ego of anyone I have seen put up a post.lol Once again not a slam! I'm sure I come across the same way when I'm taking about hunting. Nothing wrong with doing something well and letting everyone know about it.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Mushi its funny that you been fishing 3/4 your life but you still spam the boards trying to find out where people are catching fish. After fishing that long you would think that you would of found a pattern on fish by now. Stick to crappie, bluegill, and saugeye, your good at that....LOL!

Jake


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol a guys gotta always be hustlin for spots. As for carp, I am the "Bossman"


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

what the hell?? me?? grouchy? mean?? .. i'll just push you in the water next time i see ya..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Its Cool Chess, i sent ya a reply PM..its a small world..lol.

Nah i dont take ANY post in here, even from the ones that are haters...its all good!
Ego...maybe, but it comes off that way..pure 100% confidence...i just love to fish...plain and simple.
Guess my passion for the sport comes off in the wrong way....thats the biggest issue with reading TYPED words on these forums, you do not know if someones being serious, sarcastic, funny...sometimes its very hard to tell..specially if your already thinking the persons being a certain way.

I like to have fun with some of these guys...but its all in fun and no harm meant.

About Ak..yea buddy ive fished with him enough to se the "dark side"..geez he can get grumpy..lol...but ive always enjoyed bankside with him.
As for me...thanks for not listening to the "others"..we'll hook up soon enough and you can see for yourself...heck its only fishing..lol.

Well off to work,
Scott


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> what the hell?? me?? grouchy? mean?? .. i'll just push you in the water next time i see ya..



Ok thats it pal.....I'm bringing up the DOG!!!


----------

